# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Κλουβί παπαγάλου

## kilias

Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό έψαχνα ένα μεγάλο και καλό κλουβί για τον Μάξιμο, στα pet shop της Θεσσαλονίκης που έψαξα (πάνω από 10) δεν βρήκα κάτι που να μου αρέσει σε λογική τιμή. 
Σε αναζήτηση που έκανα σε αρκετά μεγάλα online μαγαζιά σε Αγγλία δυστυχώς δεν έστελνε κανένας Ελλάδα! Να τονίσω ότι οι τιμές για ίδια ποιότητα και μέγεθος κλουβιών είναι μισές ίσως και λιγότερο στο εξωτερικό.
Τελικά κατέληξα σε παραγγελία από Γερμανία όπου τα συγκεκριμένα κλουβιά έχουν περάσει και πιστοποίηση TUV.

Η διαστάσεις του είναι αρκετά καλές για ζακό (130x88x162) και στην 'ταράτσα' έχει και παιδική χαρά "fullyhappy" 

Παρακάτω σας παραθέτω και μερικές photo...

----------


## vagelis76

Παλάτι ο Μάξιμος !!!!!  ::   ::  
Πες και μια τιμή να πάθουμε εγκεφαλικό  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kilias

Με τα μεταφορικά 400€.

Θεωρώ ότι από την στιγμή που στερούμε σε μια ζωούλα την ελευθερία, θα πρέπει να κάνουμε το καλύτερο δυνατό για να ζει άνετα.

----------


## kdionisios

> Θεωρώ ότι από την στιγμή που στερούμε σε μια ζωούλα την ελευθερία, θα πρέπει να κάνουμε το καλύτερο δυνατό για να ζει άνετα.


Συμμφωνω απολυτα   ::   ::  

Ηλια καλοριζικο το κλουβι του Μαξιμου.
Ειναι παρα πολυ ωραιο!

----------


## mariam

Τώρα μένει μόνο να το γεμίσουμε με έξυπνα παιχνίδια..!  ::

----------


## budgiefun

Πολύ σωστός μένει που μένει μεσα οταν φυσικά δεν είσαι σπίτι τουλάχιστον να το χαίρεται.

Το έκανα για πιο ακριβό πάντος πολύ καλή αγορά   ::  
μενει να δούμε και τι θα του βάλεις μέσα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πολύ όμορφο Ηλία.Πάντως αυτό το κλουβί το σαλιαρίζω αρκετό καιρό στο amazon.co.uk .Της Montana είναι;Στείλε μου  με πμ σε παρακαλώ από που το παράγγειλες.Πιστεύω ότι με τα μεταφορικά είναι πολύ καλή τιμή αυτή.Καλορίζικο.  ::

----------


## kilias

Όχι δεν είναι της MONTANA, αλλά είναι ίδιας σχεδίασης και με εξίσου πολύ καλή ποιότητα κατασκευής. Σου στέλνω PM.

----------


## Rania

Μου τρέχουν τα σάλια σε  τέτοιο κλουβί και εγώ θα έμπαινα  μέσα
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

παρα πολυ ωραιο!σε πολυ καλη τιμη!

στειλε και σ εμενα εν πμ αν δεν σου κανει κοπος..

----------


## vicky_ath

Παιδια πραγματικα κ εγω νομιζω οτι ειναι το πιο ομορφο κλουβι που εχω δει!
Ο Μαξιμος πρεπει να ειναι περηφανος με τετοια βιλα!!!!!  ::

----------


## NASOS

να πω και εγω με τη σειρά μου, ΚΛΟΥΒΑΡΑ!!!!!!!

μπράβο σου που του πηρες ενα τετοιο σπιτικο! εχει υ χωρο να βαλεις πολλά παιχνιδια για να απασχολειται οταν ειναι μονος του.!

και η τιμή πολύ καλη για τετοιο κλουβί και με μεταφορικά μαζί!

----------


## pedrogall

Ηλια πραγματι ειναι το καλυτερο κλουβι που εχω δει. Και πολυ καλη η τιμη του σε σχεσει με τις εδω τιμες.

----------

